# Sound Effects



## eMurray

Since sound effects are an important part of the movies...I would like to know how you say them in foreign countries.

All help will be appreciated,
eMurray


----------



## Bhanu

French: Bruitages
German: Soundeffekte

I'm not sure on those. But I have a feeling they are correct.

Bhanu


----------



## poul

Danish: lydeffekter


----------



## Faethin

_Efectos sonoros_ in Spanish


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese:
Efeitos sonoros


----------



## Josh_

In Arabic:

*مؤثرات صوتية*
mu'athiraat sawtiyya


----------



## Suane

Slovak: Zvukové efekty (That's exact translation of English name)


----------



## Roi Marphille

In Catalan:
efectes sonors.


----------



## parakseno

Romanian: 
efecte sonore


----------



## Dalian

Mandarin: 音响效果 （yin xiang xiao guo）, or shortened as 音效（yin xiao）


----------



## Roshini

Malay/Melayu - Kesan bunyi

sound - bunyi
effect - kesan


----------



## Juri

*IT*. On the soundtrack=la *colonna sonora,* are registered the dialogues
=il *parlato/ i dialoghi *,the film music= le *musiche/m.di scena*, and
sound effects=*gli effetti speciali/effetti sonori.*


----------



## optimistique

Dutch: geluidseffecten


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish*: ääniefektit


----------



## alby

Croatian : Zvučni efekti

Nataša


----------



## Xaphirezst

Indonesian : Efek suara
(efek = effects + suara = sound)

But we don't usually use that word. 
Everyone knows what sound effects is ^_^


----------



## Fragline

Norwegian : _Lydeffekter_


----------



## Cereth

in mexican spanish- it´s not common to say "efectos sonoros" we better say "efectos de sonido"...although it is basically the same


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian: hangeffektusok [sound effects]

Czech: zvukové efekty*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Ηχητικά εφέ»
içiti'ka e'fe (_pl. n._)
sound effects

«Eφέ» (e'fe, _sing., pl., n._), loanword from the French-->effet

[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## sakvaka

Ilmo said:


> *Finnish*: ääniefektit



There is a Finnish neologism for 'efekti', _tehoste_¹. Therefore, _äänitehosteet _is equally acceptable. However, it may feel a bit old-fashioned and bookish.

____________________________________
¹ _tehoste _< _tehostaa _+ -e* < _teho _+ -stA

_teho _= effect, action; capacity; (effective) power
_tehostaa _= _instr. _to provide with_ teho
tehoste _= a thing you can provide _teho_ with


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish:* Ses efekti [Sound effect]


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

zvučni efekti (zvučni=adjective corresponding to zvuk=sound)

I could imagine also someone saying "saund efekti".


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: звукови ефекти (zv*u*kovi ef*e*kti), звуков=adjective corresponding to звук=sound.
Maybe it's possible to say саунд ефекти (s*a*und ef*e*kti).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *звуковые эффекты* /zvukovye effekty/ - sound effects


----------



## darush

جلوه های صوتی /jelvehāye sowti/


----------

